# If Anybody is Interested...



## Clark (Aug 10, 2011)

http://nyccentury.org/

I will be doing the 35 mile course, with a mountain bike.
Looking to be done in 4-4.5 hrs.

At the moment, I plan on taking train into city.
Can lodge some out of towners.

Don't be shy.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmmm..... sounds nice..!! Good luck!!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 11, 2011)

WOO HOO! Go for it!! Good Luck! :clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 11, 2011)

i'll be there, just have to get a new front axle and some new tubes and some lube...


----------



## Clark (Aug 12, 2011)

So, what kind of lube do you use?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 12, 2011)

well, I was thinking I need to have the main crank re-greased as it's never been done and i've been in some sandy spots. the chain usually gets wd-40 if it looks dry at work or chain-lube (in a spray can also at work) which sticks to chains fairly well. I also purchased some all-weather chain lube last fall so that I could ride in snow and cruddy weather this winter/spring; one thing I noticed about the more 'persistent' chain-lube and all weather stuff is that the longer a grease persists, the more junk collects on the chains and causes the derailleur (sp?) parts to jump around because of the small hubs and the junk on the chain. I think my whole bike needs to be sprayed with de-gunk spray and then oiled all over again


----------



## Marco (Aug 12, 2011)

Goodluck, are you training? I don't know how i'd get by 5 miles on a something like that.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck with thr race Clark. As for me, I'm actually racing to pot my masdevallias so that they can fill on good growing light before the long dark days of winter begin.


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> I also purchased some all-weather chain lube last fall so that I could ride in snow and cruddy weather this winter/spring; one thing I noticed about the more 'persistent' chain-lube and all weather stuff is that the longer a grease persists, the more junk collects on the chains and causes the derailleur (sp?) parts to jump around because of the small hubs and the junk on the chain. I think my whole bike needs to be sprayed with de-gunk spray and then oiled all over again


My experience, exactly. Cleaning one's chain sucks. Every 100miles here.

Marco- I used to exercise often. But for health reasons, had to put on back burner for a year. 

Thanks everybody!

Michel- my Masdes committed suicide. They were honorable, and didn't waste my time.
ummm, not a race. more of a recreational activity with visual stimulants.


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

Check out the entry fee for this one-
http://www.tinmtn.org/mwarbh/index.cfm/2010/1/4/How-to-Register-2008


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2011)

(!) a lot of money to self-induce a heart attack


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2011)

Argh! Do you guys want to meet somewhere in the City after for food?


----------



## Clark (Aug 14, 2011)

Possible,
Hooters or equivalent.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2011)

Clark said:


> Hooters or equivalent.



 
hopefully someplace first that has a shower, unless it's raining already


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually, its not a race. We could meet to eat during the tour, then I could ride my bike for the last few miles.


----------



## Clark (Aug 22, 2011)

At this time I am going to plug a business.

While peddling scenic Acadia National Park today, the cable for a shifter snapped. Stuck in first gear!
Leave park, go to Bar Harbor and find *Acadia Bike* at 48 Cottage St.

Total time bike was broke- 90 minutes. Includes driving time.
Cost of repair- $19.00

No possible way this business could have made us feel better.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2011)

Your imagination is small! :evil:


----------



## Clark (Sep 7, 2011)

Just realized the date for this.

Hope there is no problems with my backpack and the frozen liquids I'll be hoofing into the city.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2011)

Of course one of our tournaments got postponed to that date.


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Eric-
Subway on Sunday- what should I expect?, super crowded?
Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha. Subway in NYC = supercrowded until 2AM. If you have a bike use it. There are avenues with dedicated bike lanes. and its faster than anything but the subway.


----------



## Clark (Sep 18, 2011)

Eric- if in NJ today, call me. Maybe you could swing by if in Englishtown.
Will be grilling after 4.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2011)

Argh! We were in Shamong, NJ but I had a tourney. Thanx anyway.


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2011)

First time I have heard of Shamong.
Next time.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2011)

the bike tour was fun! ... but not as fun as watching cabs and large buses missing clark by inches while he was making video of the tour with his video ipod  oke:
(is chrissy going to read this, clark? (smile))


----------



## Clark (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice to know you made it home OK.

Got a little bus burn on my arm. Minor.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2011)

I was looking over the mpeg-4 video files, and there is one very large one, about half a gigabyte that I can't open.. (img 30) when I try to import it into imovie, it says it can't because quicktime can't parse it. I think your ipod got turned on when it was in your pocket or something but the file was messed up. also, I couldn't find the file where you had handed me the ipod and I was supposed to be recording you while riding - sorry! your brakes come through loud and clear!  

I think the .dat files are some text encoding used by windows that go with each image file, but since they are all small (and some videos are large) I don't think they are images themselves. my copy of windows media player won't work for some reason (it's made for mac os x)

also, friend matt young and an associate of my sister's both say that the raptor is indeed a peregrine falcon!  (matt said "awesome!")
I sent some bird pics to your email address


----------



## Clark (Sep 20, 2011)

Post 'em! (the bird)

Yes, the ipod was on in pocket. So, explains why the battery went, 29 minutes in pocket.

Other files, thought I was recording, but must of double pushed controls and a bunch of one second vids. oops
about five of these.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> .. I was supposed to be recording you while riding - sorry! your brakes come through loud and clear!



Sounds like fun!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2011)

it was! funny moments were when someone said on video 'look at the idiot riding (their bike) the wrong way' (against traffic).. then later on someone had to follow someone else riding the wrong way up a two-lane one-way street (the first someone decided to ride slowly up the sidewalk instead)


----------



## Clark (Nov 7, 2011)

If anybody is interested...

We will be at Conowingo Dam on Friday.
Have room for one. 
We leave my home at 5:30am.
Will leave Conowingo by 1:00pm.

If not, maybe we'll see you there.
If anybody takes that seat, you'll be sitting next to another STer.

Good day.


----------



## Clark (Jan 28, 2012)

If anybody is interested...


By request.

The only pic of me in shorts that is recent 





At this time, I think it is proper to credit the photographer,
fellow Slippertalker CNY Charles. Thank you Charles.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 28, 2012)

Just look at those legs.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 28, 2012)

go Clark go!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, I can see my office building!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 29, 2012)

You're way to tan for the winter!


----------



## Clark (Jan 29, 2012)

Rose,
The photo was taken mid-September.
Pasty white right now.

 Thanks guys.


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2012)

If anybody is interested...

For anyone attending the Deep Cut Show, I have a bumper crop
of Angraecum sesquipedale.
Pm me. Looking for a trade. Phal, Bulbo, Phrag.
NYEric has me covered on the Paph.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2012)

I may also be there on Saturday but I'll leave it there for you today.


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2012)

Strong chance, I won't be able to make the show.
Very busy at home. 
Very, very busy.


----------

